# Brazilian wax



## expressjones (May 31, 2011)

Does this improve sex? Is it painful/worth it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

expressjones said:


> Does this improve sex? Is it painful/worth it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think it does. Pain factor is bad first time but if you upkeep you are catching hair in growth cycle so approx 1/3 is waxed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

my eyes are tearing up just remembering the experience I had. *sniffles*

I was too wimpy to ever go back. I imagine it would be great as long as you upkeep it. I don't see how it can improve sex life though...at first it might bc it's new and sexy but eventually the novelty might wear off.


----------



## greeneyedky (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't imagine ripping hair out from down there ..... Lol... I'll continue to trim and shave Thank you! I've never had any complaints so I'm assuming what I'm doing does the trick. I think as long as you are "groomed" then however you are "grooming" is appropriate
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I've had two partners who waxed, and both of them swore getting their underarms done was much worse. They had no trepidation about their scheduled visits.

As far as it improving sex, I think there's a thread in the men's forum about an "intimate question" to get the guys opinions. I'm a fan now of bare, but so long as I'm not flossing, I'm happy.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't see how hair would improve or make sex worse. It's apples and oranges. the upkeep or non-keep is however a preference. Has nothing to do with how good or bad sex is.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I do not like bare and my wife doesn't either. Nice, neat and closely trimmed is good! But as far as improving the sex life by waxing, I don't think that has much to do with it. Its more of a preference for the look of it.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> I don't see how hair would improve or make sex worse. It's apples and oranges. the upkeep or non-keep is however a preference. Has nothing to do with how good or bad sex is.


I have 2 words 'more oral'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

JB, it's partially aesthetics, partially sensitivity. At least for me. My GF indicated a preference for me to shave as well, and there is definitely added sensitivity from that. And for whatever reason, so doesn't even like the sight or feel of herself if she's not waxed... If I was on my own, I probably wouldn't bother with the upkeep. . I'm pretty sure she would keep waxed even on her own.

But to each their own!

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I started shaving about nine years ago, after a boyfriend begged me to. I kept doing it because it improved sensitivity and made oral even more heavenly. 

A woman can be bald from shaving too! That is what I have always done...I could never wax down there; too painful!


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Tried it one time a few years, back never cared for it.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I can't imagine shaving or trimming down there--it sounds itchy, bumpy and just kind of...dangerous to me! It's so easy to just get it all taken care of at once every month or so, why mess with any other way? I've done it for about 3 years now, so it's hard to say how what the difference was when it comes to sex. I just know that it feels cleaner and just better all the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gemma (Jul 7, 2011)

I had to jump in here because this is what I do for a living - mainly Brazilian waxes! I have seen so many women who feel a new confidence and feel as if they look sexier. Most of my clients are moms and wives and if they are anything like me, any little "boost" of confidence is much appreciated! To those that have tried it and found it too painful, you did not go to a good waxer. Believe me. I have seen it hundreds of times, women who are too scared after a bad experience to try it again. Then when they finish their appointment with me, they are pleasantly surprised with the results and experience! And guys, you can also get waxed, you know. Your significant other might give you more attention down there if it is not a forest! (Ditto for the back and butt!)


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Gemma said:


> I had to jump in here because this is what I do for a living - mainly Brazilian waxes! I have seen so many women who feel a new confidence and feel as if they look sexier. Most of my clients are moms and wives and if they are anything like me, any little "boost" of confidence is much appreciated! To those that have tried it and found it too painful, you did not go to a good waxer. Believe me. I have seen it hundreds of times, women who are too scared after a bad experience to try it again. Then when they finish their appointment with me, they are pleasantly surprised with the results and experience! And guys, you can also get waxed, you know. Your significant other might give you more attention down there if it is not a forest! (Ditto for the back and butt!)


Bingo! A good waxer is virtually painless. You really do get what you pay for and a place that charges $30 as an "add on" to a mani/pedi is a place you want to RUN from.


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

It hurts the first time, especially after years of shaving, but eventually the pain becomes very easy to handle. I go often and I don't even realize when she's done until she asks me to turn over. 

I think it does help with oral sex and hygiene. I started getting it back when I was still a virgin purely because it made me feel cleaner and sexier lol


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Gemma said:


> I had to jump in here because this is what I do for a living - mainly Brazilian waxes! I have seen so many women who feel a new confidence and feel as if they look sexier. Most of my clients are moms and wives and if they are anything like me, any little "boost" of confidence is much appreciated! To those that have tried it and found it too painful, you did not go to a good waxer. Believe me. I have seen it hundreds of times, women who are too scared after a bad experience to try it again. Then when they finish their appointment with me, they are pleasantly surprised with the results and experience! And guys, you can also get waxed, you know. Your significant other might give you more attention down there if it is not a forest! (Ditto for the back and butt!)


I got my first was 6 months pregnant. Grooming was becoming difficult. It's supposed to hurt more when pregnant but I lived!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

It's definitely worth finding a good waxing therapist. When I've had to find someone new, I'll book a less personal wax to see their technique and gauge the hygiene of the salon. I'm not gonna lie, it hurts (not afterwards, just during the appointment) but with a good therapist it can be over and done with and the results are worth it. I'm not sure it makes a difference with making anything feel better though, other than perhaps my confidence.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I shave that area (lover area) and closely trim the top portion. I have no problem with bumps where I shave. 

The questions I have about a brazilian wax are twofold - how do they get to all the hair (I mean, are they spreading you wide and really getting "in there"?). Not sure how I would like that and worry about that sensitive skin getting ripped off.

Also, don't you have to let the hair grow out a certain amount before it can be waxed again? And doesn't that mean you have to be hairy for a while before your next appointment?

Ditto about avoiding the $30 "add on" wax at a nail salon. I had a mani/pedi and they asked me if I wanted a brow and lip wax as an add on. I agreed and that was a big mistake. I was left with bumps and redness for several days after!


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

Laurae1967 said:


> I shave that area (lover area) and closely trim the top portion. I have no problem with bumps where I shave.
> 
> The questions I have about a brazilian wax are twofold - how do they get to all the hair (I mean, are they spreading you wide and really getting "in there"?). Not sure how I would like that and worry about that sensitive skin getting ripped off.
> 
> ...


My therapist wears a glove on one hand and uses it to spread the bits to gain access to the hair (she will ask me to sometimes pull on the skin because the tighter the easier it is to pull the wax)... Then when she's done with the front area asks me to lay on my side and fold the leg that's on top so she can get the hair around the perineum etc. 
The wax they use is kinda like gum and as soon as it dries she pulls it off with her hands..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

cherrypie18 said:


> My therapist wears a glove on one hand and uses it to spread the bits to gain access to the hair (she will ask me to sometimes pull on the skin because the tighter the easier it is to pull the wax)... Then when she's done with the front area asks me to lay on my side and fold the leg that's on top so she can get the hair around the perineum etc.
> The wax they use is kinda like gum and as soon as it dries she pulls it off with her hands..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Same. It's not as embarrassing as I thought. I am quite shy about that kind of stuff and I'm ok. I go about once a month and there is some regrowth - About 1/3 and the length would be like a good trim. The regrowth is way smoother than stubble from shaving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

golfergirl said:


> Same. It's not as embarrassing as I thought. I am quite shy about that kind of stuff and I'm ok. I go about once a month and there is some regrowth - About 1/3 and the length would be like a good trim. The regrowth is way smoother than stubble from shaving.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yep. Although I'll admit that I still blush a bit every time I go and I've been waxing for years. That's just me though, nothing to do with the therapist. Very professional, gloves used, and yes they'll get all the hair that you want them to - knee bent up and skin stretched as mentioned before. Hot wax is preferred (this is the type that sets and they pull off), rather than strip wax where the wax is smoothed on then pulled off with a 'strip' of wax cloth. 

If you're curious, I'd say try it once for the experience and see what you think.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

expressjones said:


> Does this improve sex? Is it painful/worth it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My wife shaves. Little to no stubble. Its hot. Id never pressure her into a brazilian, but have never "experienced" it for myself, so cant be any more helpful.


----------

